# Why did you choose to stop at BLS?



## MMiz (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm wondering everyone's personal reasons as to why they didn't go on to become paramedics.  Many of the EMTs I work with haven't gone on because of financial reasons, and some have tried taking the course several times but just can't complete it.  If you feel comfortable, why didn't you go on to EMT-I or EMT-P?

If you are an EMT-P, why did you continue on?

I'd love to go on to the paramedic level, but I'm not sure my career path will allow it.  I took the Basic course academy style over the summer, and it worked out absolutely perfectly.  I've been a college student for the past four years, and in a month I'll graduate, and go on to a year of student teaching, then hopefully gain employment as a teacher.  There just isn't a great opportunity to take a year off and complete the program.  Once I'm a teacher I can't just take a year off, so I think I'm going to have to be content at the BLS level  <_< 

Another reason is because I question whether it would be a good investment, a return on the time and money I'd have to spend for a program.  Why not get a year of nursing school under my belt?  Why not a PA program?  Where I am a medic starts at $12 or so an hour, and moves up from there.  I'm not sure it's worth it (though I'd never do this for the money).

Anyone else?


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 16, 2005)

As the tee shirt sez...  Paramedics save lives... EMT's save paramedics.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anomalous_@Apr 16 2005, 12:09 AM
> * As the tee shirt sez...  Paramedics save lives... EMT's save paramedics. *


 And only @$$holes wear a tee-shirt that says that.   

I was in Medic school just after I graduated from highschool, called to a medical one night while on a clinical type deal. Wasn't a medical, it was a set up, people assumed the cops would come first for a little suicide by cop session. Ambulance pulls in, but to a drunk; we had too much in common w/ the police. Red lights, uniforms, badges... Didn't shoot us after all, but every so often he pumped one into his wife in front of us; then himself. So I decided to take a break and maybe I'll go back in a few years.


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Apr 16 2005, 12:34 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Apr 16 2005, 12:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Anomalous_@Apr 16 2005, 12:09 AM
> * As the tee shirt sez... Paramedics save lives... EMT's save paramedics. *


And only @$$holes wear a tee-shirt that says that.   

I was in Medic school just after I graduated from highschool, called to a medical one night while on a clinical type deal. Wasn't a medical, it was a set up, people assumed the cops would come first for a little suicide by cop session. Ambulance pulls in, but to a drunk; we had too much in common w/ the police. Red lights, uniforms, badges... Didn't shoot us after all, but every so often he pumped one into his wife in front of us; then himself. So I decided to take a break and maybe I'll go back in a few years. [/b][/quote]
D@mn...that's tough.


I started -P school after being an EMT 2.5 years, now been an EMT for almost 4, and with the fire co. since 1998.

I'm going PAST -P school, going to get my RN and do critical care trasport. Reasoning - 15 years down the road, when I'm burned out, and have no back to lift with, I can get a job in managment or something else, rather than bing "stuck" as a paramedic.

Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Apr 16 2005, 06:35 AM
> * I started -P school after being an EMT 2.5 years, now been an EMT for almost 4, and with the fire co. since 1998.
> 
> I'm going PAST -P school, going to get my RN and do critical care trasport. Reasoning - 15 years down the road, when I'm burned out, and have no back to lift with, I can get a job in managment or something else, rather than bing "stuck" as a paramedic.
> ...


 you'll never make it to RN... you wouldn't make it as a good basic...   :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Apr 16 2005, 05:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Apr 16 2005, 05:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Apr 16 2005, 06:35 AM
> * I started -P school after being an EMT 2.5 years, now been an EMT for almost 4, and with the fire co. since 1998.
> 
> I'm going PAST -P school, going to get my RN and do critical care trasport. Reasoning - 15 years down the road, when I'm burned out, and have no back to lift with, I can get a job in managment or something else, rather than bing "stuck" as a paramedic.
> ...


you'll never make it to RN... you wouldn't make it as a good basic...   :lol:   [/b][/quote]
 You're never around and then you come back to attack Jon repeatedly?  Tsk tsk Zak - you're not playing very nice.


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Apr 16 2005, 04:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Apr 16 2005, 04:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Apr 16 2005, 06:35 AM
> * I started -P school after being an EMT 2.5 years, now been an EMT for almost 4, and with the fire co. since 1998.
> 
> I'm going PAST -P school, going to get my RN and do critical care trasport. Reasoning - 15 years down the road, when I'm burned out, and have no back to lift with, I can get a job in managment or something else, rather than bing "stuck" as a paramedic.
> ...


you'll never make it to RN... you wouldn't make it as a good basic...   :lol:   [/b][/quote]
 Ouch!!! That had to hurt!!

My volly dept wants me to go through I school next spring but I am unsure if I will yet. I will never achieve a P cert simply because I do not want to be away from my kids anymore than I already am. The clinical hours are outrageous as far as I am concerned. I am not really interested in it anyway. I actually like my role as an B. I also have the best of both worlds where my job allows me to be a B and granted I am usually watching the medics work their magic. On my volly dept. I get to do much more. So I havent any complaints. Besides if everyone became a medic we would all be in big trouble!!    :lol:


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Apr 16 2005, 09:51 AM
> * Besides if everyone became a medic we would all be in big trouble!!    :lol:   *


 Yeah - there would be no EMT's to save Paramedics :lol:  :lol:    :lol:


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 16 2005, 08:32 AM
> * You're never around and then you come back to attack Jon repeatedly?  Tsk tsk Zak - you're not playing very nice. *


 Zak - Nice? HA!


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm going to -P school, because I'm on a grant and getting my AS degree. If I had my choice I'd work as a -B first to get the experience under my belt. I'd still go to -P school though, the pay is significantly different here between -P's & -B's, plus when I start something I like to go through to the highest level and excel. It's a quirk I have   .  I'll eventually get my RN as well for the same reasons as Jon.


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Apr 16, 2005)

I guess out of everyone my situation is a bit different....I was an explorer for 5 years and recently joined the Army. Anyways i'm going in as a Health Care Specialst/Practical Nurse...the health care specialist is a full out Combat Medic..so theres my EMT-B training right there..i get registered nationally and such..and then i also get trained and certified as and LPN..so for me i dont think im stopping BLS..i guess with my job BLS and ALS are combined lol..lucky me


----------



## PArescueEMT (Apr 17, 2005)

*hangs head in shame* sorry capt.

I have been an EMT for 6 years now... and recently withdrew from -P school.   I just need the extra "me" time.I had no time to relax.  But I will be back in class SOON! I WILL BE A MEDIC!


----------



## devist8me (Apr 17, 2005)

Most of the EMT's here don't just because there is no significant pay increase for the amount of responsibility or time it takes to get your liscence and maintain it.  A few have other reasons like family or personal life, but the above is the biggest.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 17, 2005)

Well our squad goes up to provisional I level but most stay at the B level just because there isn't any difference for our I to a B.  We have such a close transport time to the hospital we figure we will save the veins for the hospital staff.  

As for Me I am still learning as I continue on in my nursing and other courses that I have taken and will taken.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 17, 2005)

I stopped at -B because I can only remember my ABC's.  Paramedics have to rmember things like drugs and such.    

Just kidding I will be in -P school as soon as I finish my 6 months required as a -B.  I can never stop before I reach the top.. I guess it's my personality flaw.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Apr 17 2005, 09:54 PM
> * I stopped at -B because I can only remember my ABC's.  Paramedics have to rmember things like drugs and such.
> 
> Just kidding I will be in -P school as soon as I finish my 6 months required as a -B.  I can never stop before I reach the top.. I guess it's my personality flaw. *


 Mine too, but right now I can't fathom sacrificing my "real job" salary for 1 year while I pay $5,000 to take P class.  I'm happy with my CC.


----------



## Luno (Apr 26, 2005)

I've thought about -P, but I think after my jazz chasin' days are over, I'm going to go the PA route, possibly to MD.


----------



## Lootsie (Jun 9, 2005)

I want to be a paramedic but I find it very difficult to leave my position as a EMD. After you've completed the course you surely want to do some pracs. 

I believe it is a personal mindset for all of us. If you can put you mind to it, you'll make it. It is a blessing to be a paramedic - Well done to those who are!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 18, 2005)

A saying i love... "EMT's are made, Paramedics are Born." that is why i want to get my NREMT-P. PAEMT-P, and others.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be blessed in about 9 months... (not with a baby... oh shoot me if I am) but as a medic.


----------



## Nikki320 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm in paramedic school right now, i just started 2 weeks ago. I too have the personality flaw that i just can't stop until i'm at the top. For a long time i thought i wanted to be a doctor and specialize in emergency medicine (which i still may do, i'm confused at the moment) so i thought doing this would be a good job in the mean time and give me some experience. But now i don't know what i want to do, eather way becoming a paramedic will be another stepping stone for me. I am also in college getting my bachelors in Biological sciences. While i am in medic school though i am taking lots of online courses and only taking one major course per semester. So it will take me a bit longer to have my degree but i think it is worth it! Oh and you can't beat it when your family helps you out with the financial issues of P school


----------



## CanuckEMT (Aug 6, 2005)

Well I have been an EMT here now for 3 years and going to be starting medic school in January. I am continuing on because of three reasons:

1- It will be something that my kids can look up to nad be proud of.
2- I will be able to do the most I can for my Pt's with added skills and assessment.
3- Starting salary for a medic around here is 45,000.00/Yr plus benefits

I think those are 3 good reasons to continue on and become a medic. Another reason also is that with minimal training over our normal medic course I can do critical care transports without becoming an RN. And get paid pretty well equal to one.....


----------

